# Zewa etc als Staubfilter?



## Jamrock (15. Mai 2011)

Hiho

Ich habe mal ne Frage an die Leute hier die sich gut mit Staubfiltern etc auskennen.
Da ich Schüler bin und mir das Geld an jeder Ecke fehlt würde ich gern, wie oben angesprochen, wissen ob sich und wie sich Tücher wie Tempos oder Küchenrollen als Staubfilter eignen.
Auch ein dünner Putzlappen wäre eine Idee (natürlich ein neuer). 

Wie ich auf diese Idee komme:
Putztücher oder Küchenrolle eignnen sich ja Prima um Staub zu wischen, also wieso nicht ?
Wenn man nur 1 Lage eines Tempos nimmt sollte der Verlust an Luftdurchsatz ja nicht so groß sein.

Lüfter habe ich eig mehr als Genug im Gehäuse (rein: 2x 80mm 1x120mm raus: 2x120 1x140 und das Netzteil + eine 12x24cm große Öffnung unter der Graka) von daher sollte das NP sein 

Mfg Jamrock


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (15. Mai 2011)

Eignet sich gar nicht,das lässt ja kaum Luft durch,frag lieber Mama um alte Nylonstrumpfhosen,die funktionieren...


----------



## Ahab (15. Mai 2011)

Nylons sind deutlich besser, Zewa dichtet zu sehr ab.


----------



## Windows0.1 (15. Mai 2011)

Ich hab damals auch nylons benutzt die sind echt besser als zewa


----------



## Scorpio78 (15. Mai 2011)

Nylons sind okay. Ggfls. auch nen feines Fliegengitter.


----------



## maestrocool (16. Mai 2011)

Fliegengitter geht zwar, aber die Göße, der Löcher, ist meist zu hoch, so das immer noch viel Staub ins Gehäuse kommt.
Nylonstrümpfe sind da deutlich feiner und lassen immer noch viel Luft durch... beste Wahl für den schwachen Geldbeutel


----------



## Cinnayum (16. Mai 2011)

Nylons sind wirklich die beste kostenlose Alternative.

Dünne Schaumstoffmatten zum Zuschneiden sollte aber auch der Baumarkt fürn paar Euro haben.
Da reicht dann eine für den ganzen PC.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2011)

Ich würde da auch eher zu dünnen und etwas groben Schaumstoff greifen, als Alternative würde auch ein Filter von einer Dunstabzugshaube gehen. Ich würde ertsmal unnötige Öffnungen verschliessen und das Filtermaterial auf der Saugseite anbringen.


----------



## r|sen_ (16. Mai 2011)

Muss man die Nylons dann straffziehen oder so "normal" vor die Lüfter spannen...?


----------



## X6Sixcore (16. Mai 2011)

Über den Lüfter ziehen...

MfG


----------



## r|sen_ (16. Mai 2011)

Ja das ist schon halbwegs klar... Also einfach komplett drüber, abschneiden & dann einbauen...? Also auch "doppelt" nehmen, vorder- und rückseite...?


----------



## Seabound (16. Mai 2011)

Die Staubfilter vom Raven 2 sind jetzt auch nicht soooooo feinmaschig. Bissel feiner als Fliegengitter käme ungefähr hin. Aber den Staub hälts trotzdem perfekto ausem Gehäuse raus. Nylon ist da feinmaschiger. Das sollte also gut funktionieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2011)

Wenn Nylon dann nur auf einer Seite und möglichst nur einlagig ( ansonsten muss öfters gereinigt werden ), ich würde es auf der Saugseite machen damit der Lüfter selbst weniger verdreckt.


----------



## alm0st (16. Mai 2011)

maestrocool schrieb:


> Fliegengitter geht zwar, aber die Göße, der Löcher, ist meist zu hoch, so das immer noch viel Staub ins Gehäuse kommt.


 
2 lagig geht das aber auch


----------



## Jamrock (16. Mai 2011)

WOW erstmal ein heftiges Lob an euch! So schnell ging das hier doch noch fast nie

Denke ich werd dann mal auf alle Lüfter die direckt Luft einsaugen einseitig Nylonstrümpfe drüber ziehen und auch über Die anderen Öffnungen des PCs.

Noch kurz eine andere Frage die man evtl beantworten könnte:
Habt ihr Sparfüchse auch noch eine Idee wie man das Gehäuse möglichst Preiswert mit Materiallien aus dem Haushalt oder evtl auch Baumarkt dämmen kann.
Weil jetzt mal ernsthaft, wer gibt schon gern 30€ für ne Dämmung aus wenn es auch für weniger geht 

Schonmal Danke für die Letzte Frage war ne echte Hilfe und ne Idee ist immer besser als Nix


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2011)

Ich würde vielleicht eher die Lüfter regeln / anpassen und Laufwerke entkoppeln ( je nachdem was mehr stört ) anstatt das Gehäuse zu dämmen. Durch die Dämmung steigt die Temperatur ( wenn auch nur ein paar Grad ), was ev. die Lüfter mit höherer Drehzahl kompensieren müßten im schlimmsten Falle. Günstig wären zb Korkplatten wenn man es unbedingt möchte, diese könnte man doppelseitigem Klebeband fixieren.


----------



## Pikus (16. Mai 2011)

Sonst einfach bauschaum nehmen. Das zeug ist weder leitfähig noch überträgt es vibrationen


----------



## Jamrock (16. Mai 2011)

Da hast du evtl recht. Da ich aber das Laufwerk eig nie benutze finde ich das entkoppeln nicht nötig ist. 
Jedoch habe ich vor meine HDD zu entkoppeln da ich sie schon öfter raushöre. Die HDD soll in den Laufwerkschacht hinter 2 80mm Lüfter und dort auf dicken Zigarettenfiltern mit Gummis fixiert werden.
Klingt das in euren Ohren OK oder habt ihr bessere Ideen. Der HDD Käfig musste raus wegen dem Kabelmanagment 

Lüfter werden schon geregelt 

Zum Thema Bauschaum
Klingt in meinen Ohren gut(leicht zu verbauen etc) nur das Problem ist das Baumschaun doch ursprünglich zur Wärmeisolierung gedacht war oder?
Macht das starke Temperhöhungen aus?
Kork klingt schon besser.
Wobei ein paar mehr Vorschläge wären noch gut 


Mfg Jamrock und bis Morgen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2011)

Von den Temperaturen her dürften es vielleicht ca max. 5°C sein. Zum entkoppeln gäbe es schon günstige Fertiglösungen wie man hier sieht, man könnte das auch im Eigenbau machen. Zum dämmen könnte man auch Bitumenmatten ( Kfz- Bereich, Anti Dröhnmatten ) verwenden. So was ähnliches gibt es auch aus eine Art Schaumstoff


----------



## Pikus (16. Mai 2011)

Die Sache mit dem bauschaum war auch eher ironisch gemeint 
Wenn es wirklich günstig sein soll, würde ich auch Kork empfehlen, allerdings habe ich letztens erst einen artikel aus dem PCGH-PDF-Archiv gelesen, in dem stand dass kork nur wenig zum dämmen geeignet ist, sondern eher nur die wärme isoliert.

Die HDD würde ich einfach auf >5mm dicken Moosgummi platzieren, dadurch werden fast alle vibrationen abgefangen. Allerdings kann dann die HDD schnell zu warm werden, daher würde ich dür kleine "türmchen" aus Moosgummi an der unterseite der HDD empfehlen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2011)

Bei einem Dünnblechtower wirkt es sogar etwas. Ich würde zuerst die Festplatte entkoppeln und danach die Lüfter mit solche Gummistifte entkoppeln. Wenn es dann noch nötig ist kann man das Gehäuse ja noch auskleiden.


----------



## Jamrock (16. Mai 2011)

Stimmt HDD entkoppler sind echt nicht so Teuer wie gedacht ; ), wobei ich auch noch Moosgummi zu Hause habe dh. ich werds erstmal damit probieren.
Das mit den Bitumenmatten ist ne gute Idee zudem kenn ich jmd der sowas garantiert über hat

Damit sind wohl alle Fragen perfekt geklärt und an euch beide auch nochmal danke für das Klären der letzten Fragen

MfG Jamrock


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2011)

Viel Spass beim tüfteln, probier halt die Möglichkeiten aus


----------



## alm0st (18. Mai 2011)

Im Baumarkt bekommst du Schaumstoffplatten in alle möglichen größen und dicken nachgeschmissen, wäre ne Alternative zu teuren Dämmsets etc.


----------



## theLamer (18. Mai 2011)

Wieso ünerhaupt Staubfilter.... völlig überflüssig... Mach alle 2 Monate einfach deinen PC sauber und des passt


----------



## milesdavis (18. Mai 2011)

=> Stück von (alter) Muttis / Omis Strumpfhose


----------



## Alte-Schule (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo, wegen Bitumenmatten aus dem KFZ-Bereich hab ich was für dich. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/68250-daemmen-des-gehaeuses.html


----------



## Sereniance (20. Mai 2011)

HAb auch schon Filter für Dunstabzugshauben benutzt, ist genau das selbe Material wie für die "richtigen" Staubfilter. Hatte mal richtige bei Overclockingcard bestellt und bin danach auf Dunstabzugshaubenfilter umgestiegen.


----------



## Seabound (20. Mai 2011)

MEinst du jetzt das "Meshgitter" vor dem Dustabzugshaubenfilter oder den Filter himself? Der bei uns ist mit Aktivkohle gefüllt. Das sollte am PC nicht unbedingt funktionieren!


----------

